# Cabinet...



## niraj trehan (Feb 26, 2009)

hello i am looking for a gud looking cabinet vid gud cooling options of 3 fans under budget of 2000rs,,,,..\
can u plz tell me model n plz post pic of the cabinet u r suggesting plz....8)

P.S.
My graphic card got popped updue to overheating in my cabbie,
(c my config in my signature)....So plz Suggest me a gud 1 ...i 
can extend budget upto 3000


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 26, 2009)

well you can try zebronics antibiotic cabinet..it is fairly spacious & without a psu will come under rs2000/-..it has a transparent acrylic panel on one side.Its got 3 fans- one at the transparent side- which glows green..one at the back & one at the top..the fan at the top can be set to rotate when the temp. exceeds a certain set point.check this link for an image- *zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp


----------



## shadez (Feb 27, 2009)

@sekhar: those are good. but is there any other funkier looking cabinets in the market? with the same features and below 2k?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 27, 2009)

niraj trehan said:


> My graphic card got popped updue to overheating in my cabbie.


Damn. I only end up seeing some pretty weird issues here. Its NOT supposed to happen. Go for zebby cases.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 27, 2009)

what about i ball???\
i am from punjab.....will i get it from delhi???


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 27, 2009)

niraj trehan said:


> what about i ball?


I was under the impression you wanted the best one for the money...
You will get this case easily in Delhi. I think cm centrurion 33x without psu comes in the same price range as well so that is also good thing to keep an eye on.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 28, 2009)

so iball is not gud??


----------



## RMN (Feb 28, 2009)

how abt Coolermaster Elite 330 for 1.9k?

*www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2254&id=3989


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 28, 2009)

actually i want a cabinet vid g8 luks,(i prefer vid Black colour and Flames sort of thing...lolz)
and G8 cooling options.....like that of this one*www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2254&id=5269


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2009)

that will cost you around 4000 or more.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 28, 2009)

i mean around 3000rs but that big n that gud cooling ..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2009)

you can try the zebronics pro series...details on the website. i am not sure about the availability or prices though.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 28, 2009)

i really like this one...
*zebronics.net/pro_blackjack.asp

can ny1 tell me its price??


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2009)

why don't you check at lynx-india.com or the itwares.com? you will geta fair idea of the price.sorry i do not know the price of the Blackjack model.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 28, 2009)

both sites dint provide me vid chassis prices bro!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2009)

look at these links.they are not for blackjack(i couldn't find any) but you might like some other models-
*
NZXT*- *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=429 
look at the *alpha* 
*CoolerMaster*- *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=150 
look at *elite 334*
*Antec*- *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=256
look at *antec 300*
*Zebronics Bijli*- *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=810&offset=24
*Zebronics Rage*- *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=810&offset=32

you can also check the *iball workhorse* model.

check it here-*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3075
its rs6500/-


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 3, 2009)

going for nvidea cm690 thx guys...is it gud as compared to above..???
can u tell me what is meaning of "expansion slots"


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 4, 2009)

CM690 is a gr8 choice in comparison to mentioned.
Slots which allow PCI-E, PCI or AGP cards to take one extra slot during installation are known as Expansion Slots. Now, that doesn't mean that they are solely for spare. Typically, they are PCI slots and can be used for plugging in PCI cards.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 4, 2009)

so whats the cost at vich i can get this cabinet NVIDEA CM690


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 5, 2009)

i think its somewhere around 3400 bucks or so...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 5, 2009)

Nvidia edition of cm 690 is way expensive then the standard ones. Honestly, I dont find any reason to choose nvidia edition of cm690 against standard edition.


----------



## vampiredevil (Mar 5, 2009)

Recently bought the Zebronics Antibiotic cabinet.
Cost me 1900 buks without smps. It has got 3 fans with sensor to monitor the temp of the CPU and RAM. Never lets the temperature cross 39c(Actually tuned the max temp as 39 ). Got myself a CM 600W smps along with it.
Check it out here *www.zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp

cheers,
Anup


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2009)

nvidia edition of cm690- *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3075
its rs6500/-


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 5, 2009)

Whoops .....6500!!!!!
need to change my mind then....
Antibiotic doesnt appeal much2me luks wise....Bijli is Gud...
but i want to go for Sli models now..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 5, 2009)

Cooler Master Elite 330???

Antec NSK4400
three fans
2k


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Centurian 590cooler master luks g8 piece....What is price?



desiibond said:


> Cooler Master Elite 330???
> 
> Antec NSK4400
> three fans
> 2k



I dont like 330 ...can u gimme link to antec! 

and i was talking about this model of Cooler MASter CM 690
(RC-690)
*www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2254&id=4149


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 20, 2009)

got cm 690 thx guys


----------

